# Tranchant de la porte



## Minelli

Ciao a tutti, 

chissà se qualcuno riesce a spiegarmi cos'è il "Tranchant de la porte", e magari a darmene una traduzione corretta in italiano.

Grazie a tutti,

A presto!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Minelli,
Veramente, mai sentito dire per una porta. Più di contesto aiuterebbe a capire.


----------



## Minelli

Ciao matoupaschat,
grazie per aver risposto. 
Pare che invece sia proprio riferito alla porta. Il protagonista sbatte volontariamente sul "Tranchant de la porte", ti riporto di seguito qualche altra frase, sperando che ti aiuti a capire, grazie

Tournant subitement les talons, Albert se jeta littéralement contre le
tranchant de la porte entrouverte, s’ébranlant deux incisives..."


----------



## matoupaschat

Capito! A casa mia diciamo "la tranche de la porte". In italiano, sarà "il taglio della porta". Grazie di confermare: è una parola molto prosaica, che non mi capita spesso di dovere usare


----------



## Minelli

Ma esattamente a quale parte della porta corrisponde il "Tranchant o tranche" della porta? ANche in italiano non credo sia dica "taglio della porta" se potessi descrivermi di quale parte si tratta te ne sarei molto grata e forse potrei venirne fuori!

grazie mille ancora


----------



## matoupaschat

È lo spessore della porta, cioè quello di minor dimensione, eccetto la porta del caveau delle banche, ovviamente. In francese: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/tranche
Treccani: *Taglio b.* estens. La parte più stretta, di minore spessore, di alcuni oggetti, come i libri, i mattoni, le monete, ecc., contrapposta alla parte di maggiore superficie (cioè alla faccia, al piatto)
​Okay?


----------



## tefNutella

Ciao ad entrambi! 



Minelli said:


> ...Albert se jeta littéralement contre le
> tranchant de la porte entrouverte..."



Io direi 

_...Albert si gettò letteralmente *contro il bordo* della porta socchiusa... 

_In italiano di norma si usa anche l'espressione "di taglio", ma in questo caso non funzionerebbe, credo


----------



## julestof

Sì, dovrebbe essere la parte della porta da cui esce il "nasino" scorrevole per la chiusura a chiave della stessa. Colloquialmente è chiamato anche _bordo_ della porta. Ma senz'altro _taglio_ della porta è il termine tecnico.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao a tutti,
è lo *stipite *della porta! Uno o l'altro non fa differenza, certo che se si lancia contro lo stipite di una
porta socchiusa, sicuramente il lato di apertura, quello dove non ci sono le cerniere. 
Viene chiamato anche montante della porta. 
Stipite io lo conosco proprio come "tranchant".
http://dizionari.hoepli.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/stipite.aspx?idD=1&Query=stipite


----------



## tefNutella

Ciao Nunou 

ma se questo bordo/taglio/coso è _tranchant_, dovrebbe _trancher_, cioè tagliare.
Lo stipite è una cornice, in fondo  non capisco...


----------



## julestof

Ciao Nunou,
anch'io di primo acchito l'avevo interpretato come *stipite *della porta. In realtà penso che ci si riferisca non alla cornice laterale in cui si inserisce la porta (con i due stipiti), ma all'anta stessa della porta nella sua parte laterale (visto che letteralmente il tranchant è il taglio, la lama di un oggetto contundente). Quindi *bordo *o *taglio *della porta mi sembra più appropriato.


----------



## Nunou

Per essere più precisi è la parte spigolosa dello stipite della porta e non la parte piatta....non so se chiamarlo taglio, io ho sempre e solo detto stipite o spigolo della porta...
Se ci sbatti dentro molto forte in effetti può anche tagliarti ma più che altro succede che ti un bel bernoccolo o un brutto livido ...dipende come e con che parte del corpo ci sbatti contro.


EDIT: comunque ora provo ad informarmi meglio, non sarebbe la prima volta che interpreto "liberamente" un termine, magari sono io che l'ho sempre inteso male e ora potrei scoprirne il vero significato... in italiano come in francese.


----------



## matoupaschat

*Attenta, Minelli, "littéralement" = "per così dire", non è "volontariamente"*


> "Albert se jeta littéralement contre le tranchant de la porte entrouverte"





> "il protagonista sbatte volontariamente sul 'Tranchant de la porte' ".


Lo stipite, o montante, chiamato per lo più "chambranle", è la parte fissa ancorata nel muro. "Le tranchant" o "la tranche" corrisponde esattamente alla parte di un libro chiamata taglio, cioè ciò che che c'è di perpendicolare alle facce interna e esterna, spessore 4-5 cm. Se una porta è aperta e non te ne rendi conto, vieni a romperti il muso su quel "bordo". È una parte piatta, anche se poco estesa, dunque nessuno spigolo c'entra nell'espressione.
Capito, tutti???


----------



## Nunou

Matou...meno male che ci sei tu! 
Mi hai risolto un un dubbio che, prima di leggere e intervenire in questa discussione, non sapevo nemmeno di avere!
Sarà perché ho sempre sbattuto contro gli spigoli di porte e stipiti di porte? Mah...vallo a sapere, fatto sta che anche in italiano
se parlo di "bordo della porta" penso automaticamente al suo profilo spigoloso...l'altra cosa per me è sempre stata lo spessore. 
Bene, direi che chiusa una porta se ne apre un'altra, anzi, nel mio caso se ne aprono addirittura due: la _porta_ e/et la _porte_!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Julestof, avevi già dato la risposta, quindi scusami e grazie.
Buona giornata a tutti.
Matou


----------



## Minelli

Salve a tutti!
In effetti matou ha ragione (grazie mille!) il tranchant è proprio quello spessore perpendicolare alle facce interna ed esterna della porta. All'inizio l'espressione taglio della porta mi suonava un po' strana, non l'avevo ne mai usata ne sentita mai, ma credo sia proprio quella esatta quella corretta. Insomma con la traduzione non si finisce mai di imparare. 
Vi ringrazio tutti, a presto!


----------

